# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  where to get crystal shrimp in singapore ?

## silvertetra

Hello,

I am interested to get buy crystal red/black shrimp in singapore, where can i get them for a good price ? i found a plant shop selling them at $20 /one! 

Thanks in advance.

Kok Yong

----------


## izzat

Hi...

Prices in Singapore depends on the grade. The grade that consist of 50/50 colour of white and red shrimp could cost up to hundreds of dollars. If your new to shrimp keeping, I suggest that you could probably try out the normal Bee shrimps as they are much cheaper and less sensitive as compared to the CRS.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Piscesgirl

> could cost up to hundreds of dollars.


  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Crystal red bee shrimp can cost what?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  



You mean my little shrimpie above?

----------


## timebomb

Deborah, you have Crystal Red Bee Shrimps in your tank!!!  :Shocked:  You must be filthy rich. Marry me  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## TS168

HI All, How everyone?.

Now CRS are very much cheaper and more stable as compare to afew month back. It now around 10-12$ for average grade.

I have mine in my 1 ft cube tank without any Fan/cooling system and it still surviving.
My tank temp hover around 28-29 degree this few day due to the very hot weather.

Thanks
Cheers.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Too funny Loh K L! 

I got those shrimp at an auction last March, totally oblivious to the fact that they are rare in the U.S. I've since been deluged by PMs from people wanting them. However, I personally just can't get myself to ship live animals. I did give some away to a person who drove four hours each way to get them, but my stomach was in cramps just worrying about them. I get attached to my pets  :Sad:  Sometimes people give me ugly PMs in return.  :Sad:  The shrimp are very entertaining though, and keep my 29 gallon free from algae (plus the cherry shrimps do as well).

----------


## RonWill

> I've since been deluged by PMs from people wanting them


Dear forum members,
I can't help but relate to how Deborah feels right now, with a flooded PM inbox.

When this happens, those who posted will feel overwhelmed and possibly, will refrain from sharing in the future.

For our local boys, please note that shipping live stock is dicey affair, even with breather bags and courier services, so please exercise some restraint unless you're willing to absorb all risks and not feedback negatively, ie. if Deborah (or anybody else for that matter) is willing to part with her pets.

That said, the shrimps are indeed beautiful but I'd like to hazard a guess on what they're feeding... is it a blended paste from potatoes, carrots, some greens and fish food perhaps?

----------


## stormhawk

Deborah, my advice is to give to those whom you feel will give your pets a good place to live in. Many people ask for many things only to give you flak or bad feedback when the critters die in their hands. They don't seem to understand why or how the buggers died in their tanks and lived in yours. Different conditions can have an adverse effect on the lives of the shrimp and many don't seem to like being shipped around in bags without something to cling on like a piece of filter floss or small plant cutting. 

The next time you get bad feedback from someone, tell yourself at least he/she isn't enjoying the fruits of YOUR labour. If they can't seem to appreciate the fact that you put in time and effort getting them shrimps to breed in the first place, to hell with them. :wink: 

As for the different grades of the shrimp being markers of their price AND quality, I must say that a shrimp is still a shrimp and many of those "perfectly" coloured individuals don't live as long as their normal bee counterparts. Many of these are highly inbred so an outcrossing to normal bees would be necessary to get the line to survive. I don't see how a short-lived shrimp could command such a crazy price of a "hundred dollars and more". Blame it on market inflation and profiteering of the creators of what is essentially a colour mutation of the regular bee shrimp which usually costs around 50cents to $1.50 SGD per piece.

----------


## stormhawk

Oh yes, just to cap it all off, I've heard one comment relating to a "red" shrimp while I was at Ron's place.

"Ron, your shrimp's pretty red alright"
"Yes I know that"
"Looks red AND dead too"

 :Laughing:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you for the support, fellas  :Smile: 

The shrimp are feeding on a piece of sweet potato  :Smile:  They love it. I microwave the potato until it is soft, then when it cools, I scoop out little bits for them out of the middle. I then eat the rest of the sweet potato  :Smile:  The other little shrimp with the Crystal Red are baby Cherry shrimp

----------


## silvertetra

Hi all,

You can get it at $10 each (> 3) at natural aquarium, thomson road. ...getting cheaper as time goes.

I believe those high grade CR shrimp happens out of probability- from thousands of new born. 

My cheery shrimp give birth to 45 (last count) baby shrimp in my tank, so i guess my tank environment should be suitable for any type of shrimp. No need to frighten ourselvse into believing that CR shrimp are weak-type shrimp. 

Finally, my cherry shrimp used to be dull like those color in the picture. But as they grown they become very red. Also i suspect female are more red eg like the mother cheery shrimp in my tank.

Kok Yong

----------


## stormhawk

Kok Yong, you're right in your observations that female cherry shrimp tend to be redder in colour. They're just as beautiful as any CR shrimp not to mention cheaper and tougher too.

Yes its good not to frighten ourselves that the shrimp are too weak but in some people's tanks, including my own, only Malayan shrimp can survive. Perhaps its the temperature or the pH of the water but no other species or type of shrimp can survive in my tanks except Malayans and on some odd cases, cherry shrimp.

One can get CR bee shrimps from a brood of normal bee shrimp. Its just a colour mutation and if the redder individuals are selectively bred these CR shrimp will appear among some normal bees over a period of time. That would however take a long time and the cooperation of the shrimp in not dying but living and eventually reproducing.

----------


## silvertetra

ARRRHHH.... i am so happy ! 

I just brought them recently, one or two month back. I posted here asking where to find cheap CR shrimp. 

Also last august , my the cherry red shrimp got, pregant and later given birth to about 40 little shrimps. 

I am so lucky !! Oh god , thank you god, ... thank you everyone here! 
The eggs are like grey in color , unlike cherry red which are bright yellow.

oh i and so happy ....!!!!

----------


## Piscesgirl

Congratulations Silvertetra - nice to see people so happy  :Very Happy:

----------


## keehoe

Hi silver, can post your shrimp egg photo? While i have cherry giving birth in my tank, i have never seen cherry shrimp's egg. Ohhh don't forget to signoff with your real name.

----------


## PohSan

Hi Kee Hoe,

If you observed carefully, you might be able to see eggs that "sticked" on to the female's abdominal swimmeret. I usually see one or two of my cherry carrying egg.

Here is a interesting page that was previously introduced by Shortman on breeding yamato.
http://hem.bredband.net/micnor/breeding_yamato.htm

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## Pconnieae

Hi,

here are a few photos of cherry shrimps  :Smile:  :

http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?a...show&artNo=205

On the second photo, you can see a shrimp with its eggs.

----------


## keehoe

Thanks. I shall examine my cherry and keep the mum away from fishes.

----------


## shortman

Guys,

According to the following product link, it is suppose to improve the egg laying rate of the CR shrimp.  :Laughing:  

http://tonina-forest.net/shop/images/CRS2.jpg

----------


## keehoe

Latest update, after separating some cherry shrimp from the main tank. I found a dozen tiny cherry in my half feet tank. About 2mm in size and the shape looks just like a normal cherry shrimp. Mean while i am changing my out hanging mini bio filter to airlift sponge filter. Will have lots of cherry soon ^^

----------


## izzat

Kho,

I'm unable to view the picture but it shows a red X  :Sad:

----------

